# 30, have no children, may require an MRI, should I consider health insurance?



## pAnTs (28 Apr 2007)

hi I am 30 have no children and have never really put much thought into the idea of having health insurance.

I am due to get an MRI soon and heard it can cost upto €800 if you have no health insurance.

Luckily I have never been sick so believe it or not I don't really know how the health system works... (blush).

Can anyone give me some clues and tell me whether I should take out cover and if so who is the best to go with?

many thanks


----------



## ajapale (28 Apr 2007)

Hi Pants,

Ive changed your title somewhat to reflect the question. Let me know if you have a problem with this.

Search this forum and you will find much discussion on whether HI makes sense for young healthy people with no dependants.

On the question of MRI's you should ring VHI, QuinnBupa and Vivas and explictity ask them what scans (pet, mri,cat etc) are covered for outpatients at the hospital of your choice.

A friend of mine got a shock when she reaslised that Quinn-Bupa did not cover  outpatient MRI at the local private hospital neccessitating a 140 mile round trip to a hospital which was covered! Vivas and VHI do cover outpatient MRI's at this local private hospital.

Also Ive heard of people being refused cover for outpatient MRI's on the grounds that it was not "clinically indicated".

aj


----------



## mo3art (28 Apr 2007)

The problem is that if you require an MRI now, it could be classed as a pre-existing condition which would mean you would have a waiting period from commencement of your policy until you would be able to claim for the MRI.  So if you need an MRI shortly I think you will have to pay the full fee - €800 whether you get insurance now or not - then claim tax relief on the amount you paid.
Have you investigated how long the waiting list is if you go public?


----------



## gipimann (29 Apr 2007)

Pants, if you do have to pay the MRI cost yourself, you should shop around (if this is possible, depending on where you live), just as we do for any expensive item.

Last December I was quoted €450 from one hospital (which wasn't on Bupa/Quinn approved list) and €250 from another (which BUPA/Quinn paid in full) for the same MRI procedure.


----------



## pAnTs (29 Apr 2007)

mo3art said:


> The problem is that if you require an MRI now, it could be classed as a pre-existing condition which would mean you would have a waiting period from commencement of your policy until you would be able to claim for the MRI.  So if you need an MRI shortly I think you will have to pay the full fee - €800 whether you get insurance now or not - then claim tax relief on the amount you paid.
> Have you investigated how long the waiting list is if you go public?



is it free if I go public?


----------



## mo3art (29 Apr 2007)

Anytime I am treated in the public health system the only occasions where a payment is requested are GP fees, prescription fees and A&E fees.  So if it is requested by your consulant under the public health system you should not have to pay.


----------



## NuMarvel (30 Apr 2007)

pAnTs said:


> is it free if I go public?


 
Yep. Under the publc health system, the only thing you have to pay for if you are admitted to hospital (i.e. overnight or have a day procedure) is the government levy of €60 per night, for the first ten nights each year. Everything else is covered.

If you are sent to a public hospital for any kind of scan or blood test (x-ray, CT, MRI, etc) then this is automatically free (assuming you haven't been sent by a consultant that you are already seeing on a private basis).

The drawback is that depending on where you're going for the scan/test, there could be a considerable waiting list.

Other than the above, the only other hosptal related service you have to pay for is A&E which is also €60 to be seen, but this covers follow up visits as well. 

Of course, all of the above is free to medical card holders.

I think I've covered everything there  

Someone also mentioned something about health insurance waiting periods. I don't think these apply to MRI scans. My boyfriend joined bupa/quinn/whatever last year and needed to get a scan in the Mercy a few weeks after. We were convinced it wouldn't be covered, but when he rang the girl on the phone said that it would be fine. And it was (or if it wasn't, the Mercy haven't come near us since!)


----------



## huskerdu (30 Apr 2007)

"Someone also mentioned something about health insurance waiting periods. I don't think these apply to MRI scans. My boyfriend joined bupa/quinn/whatever last year and needed to get a scan in the Mercy a few weeks after. We were convinced it wouldn't be covered, but when he rang the girl on the phone said that it would be fine. And it was (or if it wasn't, the Mercy haven't come near us since!)"

If you get sick the day after getting health insurance, you are covered.
If you already have a condition, and take our insurance, as in the case of the OP, there is a waiting period.


----------



## pAnTs (1 May 2007)

so really then I don't see any real advantage of getting health insurance??? am I missing it?


----------



## supertrooper (6 May 2007)

An MRI scan in Cappagh hospital costs €382, of which you should be able to claim back some on the MED1 form at the end of the tax year.


----------



## Summer (9 May 2007)

There is a new clinic in Smithfield called the Charter Medical Group where you can have Diagnostic Imaging within 48 hours of making your appointment. An MRI is €400 privately and €180 if you have a medical card. The web address is www.chartermedical.ie
I have no affiliation other than I have used their services.


----------

